# Do sharptails hold for pointers?



## MikeyLikesIt (Aug 15, 2010)

Got my first pointer this year. Was wondering your experience with sharptails and huns if they hold well for a pointer? Took the dog out today and he likes to hunt far out in my opinon. Worried that he will bump the birds out of range. Didn't see any grouse today to find out. I also hunt rolling hill country and would like to know if you recommend hunting the bottom of draws or the sides and tops of the draws for sharptails? Thanks for the advice and good luck this year.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Both Huns and sharptails will hold for a pointer and both can be bumped up. Enjoy your pup.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Got my first pointer this year. Was wondering your experience with sharptails and huns if they hold well for a pointer?


Early in the season they do. Young birds which have never encountered dogs or hunters will normally hold nice. Unfortunately it won't last for long, as September turns into October the birds become very wary.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

After week 2,I'd leave any beepers at home for sure.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've gotten quite a few sharps this fall already, but none have held long enough for the GWP to get on point. He's made some dandy retrieves, though, which I suppose is better than nothing!


----------

